# Autotrail Chieftain - garage dimensions



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Well I bit the bullet and placed a deposit on a Chieftain today. I have been to look at mopeds today, because that's the main reason for buying one, so I can carry one in the garage. I tow a Smart Car but intend to leave it behind when we travel to europe.

Can anyone tell me the size ot the garage door please? they only make the one size now on the Chiefatian and that's the highline garage model.

Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.

Stewart


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Obviously a person of taste  . I have a 2010 Chieftain G and the opening is 760mm wide X 1100mm high. SO take that as the minimum measurement. Let me know what moped you buy, I'd be interested. I'm thinking of taking my test and buying a scooter. I tow a car and I've talked myself into taking it to the Dordogne and I'm beginning to wonder whether it's worth it. Think it would have been better value to hire when I got down their. We are just going to one place with a stopover on the way.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi folks,
I have an '05 Chieftain & the garage door is the same size. Until recently I carried a Kawasaki er500 with ease. It only weighed 170kgs so was well within the garage weight limit of 250kg, all I had to do was remove the mirrors & gaet swmbo to push while I followed the bike in. The ramp supplied with the van was too steep, so I got a folding one from bikerpartsdirect.com?, only about £60.
Hope thats some help?

Cheers,
CREAKY


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Hi Creaky

I have a problem with my scooter grounding on the lip of the garage because the ramp is too steep. Is this the problem you had?

Thanks for the bikepartsdirect web site detail. Which ramp did you go for and would you recomend it?


Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Moped*

Hi

Reference to the moped, I took my motorhome to the moped dealers to see which one would go in and out easily.

Russell


----------

